# Don't think I'll ever be able to forgive them



## shocker

Absoloutly no one in my family rang/txted/said ANYTHING to me today, it's rowans first anniversary and nobody cares! The only people who have spoken about it where those that commented my facebook status, not one other person :cry: I can't stop crying I just can't believe they'd ignore something that they know means so much to me and even the simplest gesture would have done! Just a txt saying i love you or I'm thinking of you ANYTHING to acknowledge that he actually existed! Even my sister who's sons 17th anniversary is today didn't say a word! I got her a star in his name and she didn't even respond! In the end by 10pm I was getting upset so I rang my mum and she got upset and said "she had a feeling it was coming up" and "we just hoped you'd forget"!!! I love my family dearly but I really don't think I could ever forgive them for this, I needed them so badly today and they just don't care, my friends don't care and I hate them all so much!! My mum and sister were supposed to come over for my birthday next month, I told them not to, Im to angry and hurt to deal with them :( sorry for the rant


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

:hugs: I'm so sorry hon. How awful.
:angel: Fly high, little Rowan.


----------



## babesx3

:hugs: for u and floaty :kiss: for your LO...

I just don't think they can possibly understand how painful it is to lose a baby, if they havn't been thru it :cry:
I have to say the only texts i got yesterday on charlies funeral were from my BnB friends. thank goodness for BnB and on line friendships :hugs:

Take Care i can see this happening to me next year too :cry:....

i hope they can make it up to u and your little on...:hugs:


----------



## MiissMuffet

:hugs:


----------



## Jox

Huge :hugs: no one can ever understand :-(

And how could we ever possibly forget :-(

Xxx


----------



## Jody R

I've just seen this, I am so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## v2007

Im so sorry.

v XX


----------



## twinklestar

:hugs:


----------



## Laura2919

I am sorry that they havent contacted you. You would think that day of all days they would have.. 
I think it would be best for you to tell them though and not keep it bottled up.. 
:hugs: to you.. Must be upsetting to think they dont care but I am sure they do.. 
xx


----------



## shocker

Laura2919 said:


> I am sorry that they havent contacted you. You would think that day of all days they would have..
> I think it would be best for you to tell them though and not keep it bottled up..
> :hugs: to you.. Must be upsetting to think they dont care but I am sure they do..
> xx

I told them and my mum got upset and said she was sorry and that she thought it was the best thing to do trying to act like nothing happened in the hope I'd forget. I've only spoken to her once since, usually she phones me every 2 days or so, she got into an argument with me when I told her I was upset by their ignoring his day about not calling her often enough which I found innapropriate! I know they care very deeply but the complete lack of support is something I didn't expect! thank you all for the hugs :hugs:


----------



## Moomins

I'm so sorry :hugs: maybe they just didn't know what to say, i know i would find it hard. hope your ok xx


----------



## Jody R

shocker said:


> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> I am sorry that they havent contacted you. You would think that day of all days they would have..
> I think it would be best for you to tell them though and not keep it bottled up..
> :hugs: to you.. Must be upsetting to think they dont care but I am sure they do..
> xx
> 
> I told them and my mum got upset and said she was sorry and that she thought it was the best thing to do trying to act like nothing happened in the hope I'd forget. I've only spoken to her once since, usually she phones me every 2 days or so, she got into an argument with me when I told her I was upset by their ignoring his day about not calling her often enough which I found innapropriate! I know they care very deeply but the complete lack of support is something I didn't expect! thank you all for the hugs :hugs:Click to expand...

The thing is, you wouldn't forget his anniversary and they should realise that. But if you did and remembered later when you had missed it you would probably feel terrible and be upset anyway.

So phoning you on the day was the best thing to do and even with the best of intentions they have done the wrong thing. Fighting with you won't help that now, better just to say they tried to do what they thought was right and are sorry they got it wrong. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Groovychick

:hug: R.I.P little one.


----------



## Mar6

As if you would forget whether it's one year or 20 years. Big hugs!


----------



## kanga

:hugs: I'm so sorry. When people don't know how to deal with something they stick their head in the sand. I am sure they love you very much and would be devestated to know they have upset you x


----------



## Tulip

Bec I'm so sorry I missed that status :( And that no-one IRL seemed to care. I shall light a candle for Rowan now. Sending lots of hugs xxx


----------



## Tulip

Sweet dreams little man xx
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs444.ash2/71748_446779762202_711812202_5958100_433617_n.jpg


----------



## Jody R

Tulip said:


> Sweet dreams little man xx
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs444.ash2/71748_446779762202_711812202_5958100_433617_n.jpg

That's really lovely of you :flower:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

huge hugs sweetie xxxxx :hugs:

:kiss: Rowan

my family are the same with Phoebes birthday :hugs:


----------



## shocker

Tulip said:


> Sweet dreams little man xx
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs444.ash2/71748_446779762202_711812202_5958100_433617_n.jpg

thank you so much :cry: it means a lot :hugs: xxx


----------



## shocker

Pinksnowball said:


> huge hugs sweetie xxxxx :hugs:
> 
> :kiss: Rowan
> 
> my family are the same with Phoebes birthday :hugs:

I'm sorry hun :( I don't get why people think it's something that you can just ignore, especially when just a few words can mean so much! floaty :kiss: to pheobe 
:hugs: xxx


----------



## Samemka

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

shocker said:


> Pinksnowball said:
> 
> 
> huge hugs sweetie xxxxx :hugs:
> 
> :kiss: Rowan
> 
> my family are the same with Phoebes birthday :hugs:
> 
> I'm sorry hun :( I don't get why people think it's something that you can just ignore, especially when just a few words can mean so much! floaty :kiss: to pheobe
> :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

i know my neice was born excately a year after Phoebes funeral , in no way did u want to bring attention from the special day but i would of been nice for someone to acknowlege the day or ask quietly if i was ok - no one even realised


----------

